# Explaining Infant Baptism on Wikipedia



## cupotea (Aug 17, 2005)

Would a few of you be willing to help improve the article on infant baptism on the Wikipedia enycylopedia?

Wikipedia is an online encylopedia that ANYONE can write and article for an edit. No need to register. It is completely annonymous. You simply click "edit this page" and change the encyclopedia entry. The idea is for everyone to add a paragraph or so on some peice of the world that they are an expert at. The greater number of collaborators, then better the encylopedia.

I ahve tinkered with it abit and would love for you to add your collective knowledge to help improve it. They require you to take an "objective" point of view and explain it for as neutral a perspective as possible.

The link is:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infant_baptism

The link is:


----------



## biblelighthouse (Aug 17, 2005)

Welcome to the Puritanboard! Good first post! You seem to like paedobaptism, so you're my buddy!  (Ok, ok . . . the baptists are my buddies too.)

Maybe I can put a paragraph or two in there giving an overview of the important things Genesis 6-9, Exodus 14-15, and Leviticus 12 have to to say about New Testament baptism.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 17, 2005)

Welcome, Frege!

Would you take a moment to update your signature. You can click on "Signature Requirements" in my signature line to see what needs to be done. Thanks!

[Edited on 8-17-2005 by LadyFlynt]


----------

